# Rice Flour



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

Does anyone know where I could get rice flour and/or a gluten free flour (or potato starch would work too)? I ended up with gluten free flour from Fry's (Kroger, Ralph's depending on where you live) speciality area but it's rather expensive so I'm hoping to locate rice flour at a lower cost.

Thanks!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

BoxerMommie said:


> Does anyone know where I could get rice flour and/or a gluten free flour (or potato starch would work too)? I ended up with gluten free flour from Fry's (Kroger, Ralph's depending on where you live) speciality area but it's rather expensive so I'm hoping to locate rice flour at a lower cost.
> 
> Thanks!


Have you tried Google?


----------



## muskan (Sep 23, 2008)

Try to search on Google, yahoo etc. You can also ask local people around you. Rice flour is good so try to get that.
:smile:


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

muskan said:


> Try to search on Google, yahoo etc. You can also ask local people around you. Rice flour is good so try to get that.
> :smile:


There's nothing on google. Unfortunately it's soemthing you have to get at a specialty store which there isn't one around me. Guess I'll just stick with the gluten free flour that was $3.99 for a small package, it's still cheaper than buying dog treats.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Do you have anything similar to Trader Joe's or Whole Foods in your area? That might be a place to check.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

rannmiller said:


> Do you have anything similar to Trader Joe's or Whole Foods in your area? That might be a place to check.


Depends on what your definition of "your area" is LoL. There's a Trader Joe's about 45 minutes from me, no whole foods that I'm aware of. Not going to drive 45 minutes in a car that gets 20 miles to the gallon with gas at $3.50 a gallon for FLOUR. Like I said I did find gluten free flour it was just $3.99 for a 20oz package (which is small) so I was hoping that maybe rice flour would be a bit cheaper.

Thanks for the suggestion! Someone on a homecooking list recommended Food Pyramid (which is Albertson's where I am), I just haven't had a chance to get there yet.


----------



## mirrorme (Dec 7, 2008)

Look for an Indian food store in your area. I just purchased a 5 LB bag for $3.00. They carry all kinds of unusal flour products. I also buy all kinds of spices for a fraction of what you would pay in a regular grocery store. Only difference is usually comes in bags that you need to transfer to your own containers. Hope this helps.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

mirrorme said:


> Look for an Indian food store in your area. I just purchased a 5 LB bag for $3.00. They carry all kinds of unusal flour products. I also buy all kinds of spices for a fraction of what you would pay in a regular grocery store. Only difference is usually comes in bags that you need to transfer to your own containers. Hope this helps.


Thanks, unfortunately I don't live in an area where a place like this would make any money so they don't exist. TONS of Mexican stores but that's about it for "ethnic" stuff.


----------

